# Hollow Hills Clarks Summit, PA references?



## Smiley4896 (Sep 10, 2012)

My husband and I are looking to add a GSD to our family. I have been researching breeders and have narrowed it down to 5 (thanks to these forums). We live in PA and was wondering if anyone had any information on Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit? Anyone have one of their dogs? Please PM with the good and/or the bad. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have never heard of them. Let me check with a friend that lives in Clarks Summit.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was at a dog show and the owner of Hollow Hills
highly complimented my dog. i recommend them.  :laugh:


----------



## Smiley4896 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad was being funny. LOL 

I'll PM you what I learned later.


----------



## bjv5405 (Mar 28, 2013)

We bought a beautiful puppy last year from this breeder after alot of researching. She was outstanding. I would definitely recommend her. She talked to us at length via email and answered multiple questions all through out the waiting period (from birth to pick up at 10 weeks old). Her kennel was fine and all her dogs were great. The trainer we have chosen (Muddy River K9)tells us that they have owned five dogs from Hollow Hills. That says alot.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome bjv5405! Can you post a picture and tell us more about your dog?


----------



## bjv5405 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. Posted a couple of pictures in my album. He's a beautiful dog, so smart and loves his family. We are lucky to have him.


----------



## jclouser (Jun 26, 2012)

I have visited Hollow Hills Kennel. It was very nice and Beth Dorton even gave me great advice on a GSD that I unfortunately got from another breeder. My next GSD is coming from Hollow Hills.


----------



## animalobsessed (Oct 9, 2013)

Hollow Hills Shepard's in North East PA are phenomenal. Just go and see for yourself.


----------



## animalobsessed (Oct 9, 2013)

*Hollow Hills Shepards is the BEST.*

Hollow Hills Shepards is the BEST. Go see for yourself. Beth Dorton is truly amazing and high level. Totally on her game.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am really missing something here....

these are American show line and German show line dogs....

when did the Karnacks ever have show lines???  They both train Malinois!!!!!!!!! 

two brand new posters on here just to praise this kennel.......????opcorn: opcorn: 

Lee


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Actually it's three new posters praising them and one asking the question. Looked at the "Muddy river K9" website it says hey have fog dogs 4 male and a Australian shepherd.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry auto correct. 4 Mals


----------



## MonsterMorgan (Jul 16, 2014)

Our girl Morgan (yellow girl) is from Hollow Hills. She is 3 months old now. Beth is one of the best!


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

To the OP: when "old" users like me, see "new members" begin praising a breeder, we have learned to take it as a warning sign.
Hope you get a very good dog...


----------



## MonsterMorgan (Jul 16, 2014)

Just because someone is a new member does not mean they are an inexperienced dog owner that cant judge a breeder. When I see posts like that from older members I take that as a warning sign.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

MonsterMorgan: in no way Iam judging your ability to judge a breeder, perhaps you are more than well qualified, and for sure you are more qualified than I are... what I jam doing and i know i am "generalizing" is judging the objectivity of your opinion on the aformentioned kennel.

I´m glad you are real happy with your dog, hope to see a lot more posts and comments from you, and wish the OP to find a good dog and for the OP to be as happy with his/her dog as you are with yours (and I am with mine...

Luis


----------

